
How to make a simple 'vintage' HTML website but that will work on mobile? - mymythisisthis
How to make a simple &#x27;vintage&#x27; html website but that will work on mobile?<p>I enjoy that static websites from the early web. I don&#x27;t need anymore, don&#x27;t want anymore.<p>How do I make one that works well on a mobile phone?<p>What are the best resources to read to do such a simple task?<p>Best standards for creating a simple static website of today?
======
leerob
I would recommend "Web Design in 4 Minutes" to understand how to use HTML/CSS
to make something simple, yet elegant.

[https://jgthms.com/web-design-in-4-minutes/](https://jgthms.com/web-design-
in-4-minutes/)

------
dylanhassinger
First step is just try adding a responsive meta tag to the head of your HTML
page:

[https://css-tricks.com/snippets/html/responsive-meta-tag/](https://css-
tricks.com/snippets/html/responsive-meta-tag/)

------
elamje
A great place to write and host the static page is
[https://repl.it](https://repl.it) You'll be able to code in the browser IDE,
then instantly see the changes reflected at their url, or your custom url.
Also a YC company

~~~
elamje
Sorry if this isn't your question, but it seems too good not to mention for
your task.

------
christophergray
You don't even need any CSS styling, because the default style with just HTML
will work fine on a mobile phone. This one-page document is all you need to
know for a simple site.

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Learn/Getting_start...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Learn/Getting_started_with_the_web/HTML_basics)

------
Ultramanoid
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19179407](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19179407)

------
the_jpg
Write little CSS as possible, this was the method that i used on my own [0],
and as you are at it, try to use little as possible of JS too (in my case i
use none)

[0] [http://jpg.computer](http://jpg.computer)

------
quickthrower2
[http://bettermotherfuckingwebsite.com](http://bettermotherfuckingwebsite.com)
is a basic start. Looks ok on mobile

------
cimmanom
Use only elements and CSS properties that were available in 1998.

Don’t use tables, which tend to force minimum widths. Don’t use large images.
Everything else should reflow automatically.

------
ohiovr
Really old vintage sites were just text. Using h1,h2,h3 tags you should have
text large enough to be readable. On the other hand is that vintage, or is
that archaeological?

